# Anyone from CL Marksman 2004



## 407QOCH (1 Jan 2005)

Im looking for people from Cl marksman 2004 in connaought


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jan 2005)

I was the Bitter QM guy with the Aviator sunglasses


----------



## 407QOCH (2 Jan 2005)

were u in 1plt or 2plt


----------



## Burrows (2 Jan 2005)

He was CQ ....The Bitter Quarter Master Guy.. The Whole Company...


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jan 2005)

I was the one usually driving the big white Cubevan with the Rock music blasting 
I worked to the two Wo's in the Cadet QM over by range control. though from time to time i would go out on driving runs with the Transport guys or work with the GD's cause i had nothing better to do there....


----------



## 407QOCH (2 Jan 2005)

oh, ok


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Jan 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> He was CQ ....The Bitter Quarter Master Guy.. The Whole Company...



Trust me... If you worked in the QM you would have been bitter too!!  ;D

thankfully WO Tremblay and Stacenko were a couple of Bang on guys though... Having good supervisors can make or break a tasking.


----------



## 407QOCH (4 Jan 2005)

I remember WO Tremblay, he was a shooting section coach


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Jan 2005)

wrong Tremblay......

Im Reserve Dude.. all the guys i worked with were reserve or CIC.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (5 Jan 2005)

Ya I must say of all the taskings Ive ever had doing anything with stores has to be my lease favourite.


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Jan 2005)

Try doing it from the reseve angle.....

its the equivilant of getting a pacestick up the wazoo


----------



## MCpl ??????? (9 Jan 2005)

back to topic my friend spencer chaput went to connaught for 2004 he doesnt have a computer so i did it for him


----------



## 407QOCH (9 Jan 2005)

I think i remember him, he may have been in the tent next door to me.


----------



## Susan_Wang (28 Jan 2005)

I was in 2 platoon, who are you?


----------



## rangers (11 Mar 2005)

im from basic,.......wahh


----------



## 407QOCH (12 Mar 2005)

Sry dint know any basics, and there were just way to many of you people.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (14 Mar 2005)

My SQN placed 3rd at zone 13 and I got that little medal on my uniform. BOO-YEAH! ;D


----------



## 407QOCH (14 Mar 2005)

Which metal are you talking about, the bronze shooting team one, if so i got 3 of those. BUt thats good 3rd, how many cadet units were you up against.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (15 Mar 2005)

hah we came in second, i got a pin and a medal we lost by only like 1.25% but it was cool


----------

